# Whats you kitchen table look like this holiday



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*Whats your kitchen table look like this holiday*

OK, its the day after christmas.these are the cars I have got in the mail the last 2 weeks.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

by the way, picture 4 there is just to show the lock and joiner/pin pieces I don't need or want. anyone wants them, first come first serve. BTW, that sweet blue Mustang has a cracked front screw post, other then that its mint.


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

You, sir, are a lucky man indeed. :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> BTW, that sweet blue Mustang has a cracked front screw post, other then that its mint.


Ed, I can understand why you would want to part with that now. I'm sure you still have my address, go ahead, I'll be more than glad to take it off your hands and give it a good home. :devil: Dave


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Dave i will take that old ford off your hands and i will pay shipping. lol  fordcowboy


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Do I spot some Henry J's in the case?

I have a desk I do my work on.. I've slowly destroyed it over the years with glue and paint marks. Much to my wife's dismay.. but I tell her "there are plenty of OTHER things husbands can get into, so consider yourself lucky" 

To which she always replies "I do feel lucky.. just be careful with the super glue."


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

You can never have too many lock and joiners. If you still have them I will take them.

Jerry


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Jerry, pm me your address and i'll drop them in th email for you.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

man, that mach 1 is SCHWEEEEEEET. I had that same one, in medium blue, way back when I was a kid... my uncle gave it to me. I never got it to run right--I didn't "get" Tjets at the time, and I was a big fan of AFXs and MTs, so it just sat in my pit box. I also raced 1/32s at a shop near my college... when a guy at one of the races saw it in my box and offered me 20 bucks for it, I jumped at it.

D'oh...

(for reference, this was about 1988-1989...)

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

About how much is it worth now? (the mustang) I got it in a huge lot of about 35 cars for 175.00 on fleabay. I figure its in the 85-100 range.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that nice mach 1s are in the $100 range, but I also think the medium blue was a set-only color... if I have my info right, it came in a Sears set with a red Alfa Romeo. I've seen that color go higher than other mach 1s... maybe close to $200?

now I gotta go troll through some completed auctions, ya got me curious...

edit: ok, check these item numbers on Fleabay:

160062541130 medium blue, went for $125

140064495173 white, went for $155

330062637711 white, went for $117

interesting side note: check this number
200058697807 it's a Nu-Rora/RRR limited edition mach 1 replica, it went for $76?!? wow

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the red romeo was another car (mint) in the lot.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, now I see it in the last pic. Nice. I have yet to find a halfway decent Alfa Romeo that I can afford in ANY color or condition...

then again, I like to buy stuff from dollar boxes and junk boxes at shows, so maybe that's why... 

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

also note, theres a snow mobile runner in mint shape, if anyone is interested in it, I could use some specialty silicone tires for trade.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Here are three slot cars I've been wanting, and my family gave me for Christmas! 


The NINCO Club Mosler MT900R, my wife sneaked and got into my NINCO Club account and got this car for me.


The Scalextric #90 Monte Carlo, my daughter Jaime bought this one for me. She got the local shop owner to even tell me they had sold out of them! When I asked about one that was in the case, he said that it was already called for.


The NINCO Brumos Porsche 911 was gotten by my son Erik for me.

I look forward to racing these cars in our local races! Even though some people have already told me that I should put away the Porsch and keep it just as a collector's item (slot cars are meant to race!).


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Ragnar... the # 90 is a '74 Ford Torino... Monte Carlos are much better looking in that year. Nice car, but not a Monte.


----------

